# CAP Tricep Bar



## NickRaine (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, I have put together my own gym at home, and obviously am limited on space, so would like to make the most out of what I have. I have bought a smith press with preacher board, ez bar and tricep bar, and am in the process of ordering some adjustable dumbells. I am fairly experienced in the gym, however I am struggling to come up with exercises for my tricep bar. At the mo, I am using it for bicep curls and overhead tricep extensions. There must be more uses....can anyone point me to a website, or give me an ideas?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## jg1984 (Jan 30, 2007)

i use the ez bar for front raises instead of dumbells


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

You say you have an e-z bar. When you mean a 'tricep bar' do you mean something like a hammer curl bar (ie palms inward)?

Off the top of my head, you could do:-

Close grip BP

Lying french press

Lying Tri extensions

Incline Tri ext (my fav)

Forearms

just to name a few. When I think of some more I will add them.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Sorry Nick, I have just googled tricep bar. Different things have different names in different gyms. For some unknown reason I know it as a 'hammer bar'. But anyway, I still stand by the above and will list some more as and when I think of them.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bent over rows (narrow) if you can get enough weight on them (and collars)


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

upright rows, skull crushers, good for front squats as it fits into your arms well.


----------

